# FTP S7 1500 Tia V15.1



## Oest (3 Mai 2019)

Hallo, 

es gibt ein Siemens Beispiel, welches mit FTP kommuniziert.
Dieses funktioniert soweit ganz gut, aber bei dem Befehl "Append" (anhängen an vorhandene Datei) geht etwas daneben:


APPE siemens5.txt
150 Opening data channel for file upload to server of "/siemens5.txt", restarting at offset 21
426 Connection closed; aborted transfer of "/siemens5.txt"

Weiß jemand, warum das Anhängen abgebrochen werden könnte?


----------



## boweimi (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf das gleiche Problem gestoßen, hast du schon eine Lösung dafür gefunden?
Dateien werden auf der FritzboxNAS den ich als FTP Server nutzen will angelegt nur ich bekomme keinen Inhalt rein und es wird mit 426 abgebrochen.


----------



## Oest (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe den Versuch dann an der Stelle abgebrochen, weil ich keine Lösung gefunden habe.
FTP habe ich hinterher noch öfter verwendet, von codesys Steuerungen aus oder von Panel IPC.

Das Problem daran ist, dass man sich im Windows bewegt, und dort schnell auf Rechte Probleme stösst. Mit jedem Systemwechsel (XP -> 7 -> 10 ...) ändern sich die Umstände.
Manches was im XP problemlos ging, erlaubt einem das Win 7 nichtmal als Admin.
Als prinzipiell kann man es nutzen, aber muss mit Windows gemachten Hindernissen, zu denen man eher irgendwo in Microsoft Foren Hinweise findet (oder auch nicht) rechnen.

PS: Allerdings in Richtung NAS oder anderer Linux Geräte funktioniert es meiner Erfahrung nach ganz gut. Schau mal, ob du irgendwo noch Zugriffsrechte freigeben kannst.
FTP kannst du auch erstmal im Windows explorer oder vom browser aus testen.  
 "ftp://USERASSWORD@SERVER_ADRESSEORT"


----------



## inray (26 Juni 2020)

Hallo!

Wenn die S7 einen OPC UA Server an Bord hat, könnte vielleicht unser neues Plug-in helfen. Damit lassen sich FTP Verbindungen projektieren und mit OPC UA koppeln: https://www.opc-router.de/network-file-access-opc-router/

Viele Grüße,
das inray-Team


----------

